# Abbadon the gamespoiler



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

Seriously is there anyway to kill this guy?
i play eldar and my mate uses him consistently since i beat him three times in a row and the only time i've beat him is when we were playing for objectives and he didnt show up until turn 4
so any ideas?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

He's slow, outmaneuver him and stay out of his reach. Meanwhile use your farseer to mindwar him from here and back again. Maybe get 2 farseers and give him double trouble.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless he's in a squad, he can be taken down pretty easily with sustained, concentrated fire. If he is in a squad (he usually will be), just hammer the squad with mid-strength, high-AP weapons or high-ROF weapons.

The best strategy is usually to ignore him. Since he's an HQ, he can't capture objectives, so he's a non-factor in 66.667% of the games you might play.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If he's on his own- laugh
If he's in a unit just avoid him... then laugh. The unit will be very slow and incredibly expensive, it will have to get into combat with semi-expensive units throughout the game to get their points back so just go kill everything else (this unit is likely to be 1/3 of the army- that gives you a 50% outnumber of the rest) and then surround him and just pump fire into the unit from several different directions until he's dead.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

d-cannon and wraithguard plus warlock with enhance


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Maybe get 2 farseers and give him double trouble.


"Hey baby, you lookin' for a good time?"
"Nuh-uh suga, he's mine!"
"We'll let him decide shall we?"
"That's fine by me, no self-respectin' Chaos Lord like him would go for some scrawny ass white girl like you."

Etc.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Winterous said:


> "Hey baby, you lookin' for a good time?"
> "Nuh-uh suga, he's mine!"
> "We'll let him decide shall we?"
> "That's fine by me, no self-respectin' Chaos Lord like him would go for some scrawny ass white girl like you."
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

I just can't give you rep right now...

And:

"Leave Abaddon alooOoone!!!" - choke - cry - sob -


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Dont worry Carnivor, ill do it for you 

Are there any black Eldar?


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> If he's on his own- laugh
> If he's in a unit just avoid him... then laugh. The unit will be very slow and incredibly expensive, it will have to get into combat with semi-expensive units throughout the game to get their points back


I run him with three plain Terminators...120 points and makes Abby very hard to take down.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

njfed said:


> I run him with three plain Terminators...120 points and makes Abby very hard to take down.


_Plain_ Terminators?
That would be 90 points, not 120.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Do the eldar have an equivalent of conscript rape? Just shoot a million cheep weapons at him to give your self so many rolls that the 6-6-6-6-6-1-1-1-1-1 rule comes true.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Col. Schafer said:


> Do the eldar have an equivalent of conscript rape? Just shoot a million cheep weapons at him to give your self so many rolls that the 6-6-6-6-6-1-1-1-1-1 rule comes true.


Not really, unfortunately. Eldar Guardians are as cheap as it gets, but their range is terrible and they're very, very undertalented fighters. Burying Abaddon under a mountain of shuriken fire isn't much of an option.  The closest they could get is to have a couple of units of Dire Avengers _Bladestorm_ at Abaddon (preferably while _Doomed_).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Really.....iv never had a problem with abbadon.....he always die to mass fire power...Or a REALLY PISSED OFF Eldrad\Avatar combo.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I took him out 1 game with blood claws spam; opponent laughed at me because he went through half my army before dying... but then I pointed out that the blood claws I lost cost half as much as Abbadon and his squad (lost about 18/30 blood claws)
- it was essentially my army vs abbadon, poor abbadon didnt manage to pull through (though it did look like he would at 1 point). Rest of the enemy army fell pretty easily to the occasional vindi/plasma cannon shots.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Mountains of guided, Bladestormed DA shuriken fire on a doomed Abbadon. about 64 shots should do it.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

shoot him with some rangers and fire dragons that should do the trick.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

seriously? the eldar should have no problem killing good old abby. first, eldar have one of the better faster mech armies out there making it insanly easy to just ignore him even if he DOES have a land raider transport. another option is to use silly eldar tricks to nal him to a board, mass blade stormed dire avenger shots WIll kill him, use a tactic taken from the tau and go for a devil fish manuever with your wave serpents. or you could nail him with your mid strength ap 2 weapons, he will fail his invuln faster then he'll fail an armor.

having been one to use abaddon vs eldar many times, and having him die every time do to some such stupid cheaty phil kelly rule or another, until a new eldar codex comes out? you guys probably have the most and easiest ways to kill Mr. Despioler.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey, its not our fault that Eldrad kicked his butt in the 13th Black Crusade.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

try n bog him down in cover then low ap wepaon him to death!


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

i have the best idea of all! Switch to grey knights and deck a grand master out to the point where he becomes similar to abbadon! You might kill abbadon, unfortunetely you will probably lose as well, but hell as long as you kill him.

^Thats a joke, dont do that. I havent gone through the other posts, but i know some people said to avoid him, which is def. a good idea. As eldar you should be able to get a good number of your people around him. Also, point some scary guns at him and force him to go where you want him to go. Im sure a prism tank or two can herd him to one side. Good luck!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ijustmadethisup4 said:


> i have the best idea of all! Switch to grey knights and deck a grand master out to the point where he becomes similar to abbadon! You might kill abbadon, unfortunetely you will probably lose as well, but hell as long as you kill him.
> 
> ^Thats a joke, dont do that. I havent gone through the other posts, but i know some people said to avoid him, which is def. a good idea. As eldar you should be able to get a good number of your people around him. Also, point some scary guns at him and force him to go where you want him to go. Im sure a prism tank or two can herd him to one side. Good luck!


If I were Abbadon, I'd be more scared of Dire Avengers than a Prism Cannon.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

me and my mate both play chaos and in his list with abbadon i really have begun to frustrate him by lashing abby and his unit into a corner turn after turn with a sorceror and 3 man termi unit. he can't do ****-all :victory: while this does waste 250 points or somehting like that it is considerably less than his abby and 5 man kitted out termi retinue.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> me and my mate both play chaos and in his list with abbadon i really have begun to frustrate him by lashing abby and his unit into a corner turn after turn with a sorceror and 3 man termi unit. he can't do ****-all :victory: while this does waste 250 points or somehting like that it is considerably less than his abby and 5 man kitted out termi retinue.


You'd think that after the first couple of games your friend would realize he should not put the kitted out retinue with Abaddon, or possibly deepstrike them in while they go after the Despoiler. Nothing worse than trying to waste someone's expensive unit only to realize they used it to bait you intoa trap of sorts.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

no no i said began. so its only happened last 2 games but is one of the most amusing things i have seen. abbadon who is up there amongst the chaos god's favourites is being pushed around by a lackey of slaanesh who i'm sure slaanesh doesn't prefer over failbaddon.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

And he probably sees as putting him in a LR almost too expensive a unit for games so he'll probably keep DS


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

okay here is the best way to kill abaddon.

stop whining about how you cant possibly kill him, and just shoot him to death.
it's _really_ easy, and it _really_ works.
really


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Next time I see mister spoilsport appear on the board, I think I'll just melta and plasma his squad with my IG command squad and SWS, then have my combined infantry platoon of 32 assault him. Lets see how he likes getting chopped to death by a horde of lowly guardsmen and their bayonets, while the commissar keeps them in line, and my priest inspires them to actually HIT him.

He'll kill say, 7 or 8 guardsmen, then 16 PW attacks with rerolls to hit, followed by at least another 30 regular attacks with rerolls to hit, if he isn't dead yet, my priest and her 3 attacks with S6 PW should finish him off.
At BEST he would be standing with 1 wound left, and kill another 7-8 guardsmen in the next turn, at which point he'll die by stabby things for sure.
Say he kills 20 guardsmen, small loss compared to him, even pointwise, that's only 100 points lost to take out at least 500 points worth of close combat evilness.

Mathhammering it:
12 PW attacks 5+ to hit with rerolls = 4 hits + 2 2/3 hits = 6 2/3 hits
5+ to wound, that's 2 2/9th wounds
4+ inv save, 1 1/9th wound

4 PW attacks 4+ to hit with rerolls = 3 hits
5+ to wound, that's 1 wound
4+ armour save, 1/2 wound

20 regular attacks, 5+ to hit with reroll, 6 2/3 hits + 4 1/9th hits = 10 7/9 hits
5+ to wound, 3 16/27 wounds
2+ armour save, 97/162 

3 S6 PW hits 5+ to hit with reroll = 1 2/3 hits
2+ to wound, 1 7/18 wounds
4+ inv save, 35/36 wounds

Total:
1 1/9
97/162
35/36
-------------------+
2,68 wounds on average.

So a good chance he dies IN THE FIRST ROUND, if he's not hurt by say, meltas or plasma's blasting at him and his squad.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

exactly my point.

it isnt rocket science


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Long post.


I think you mean 6+ to wound, he has T5 as he has all the marks, unless you have Furious Charge from somewhere.


----------



## Oni Chikara (Oct 22, 2009)

I try mind war on Abbadon with Eldrad and fail. It's not because of my rolling, it's because my friend always makes his invuln save. It's a freaking 2+. Or he's cheating... >_>


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Abaddon does not have a 2+ invulnerable save. I don't remember off hand but I think it is just a 4+. In a fight one on one, I have seen a Fortuned Eldrad kill a Doomed Abaddon every time. Granted, Eldrad had good rolls and in 2 of the many rounds of combat Abaddon failed to attack.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I believe you are right styro. It shouls be a std termi armour save with the MOT so 2+ 4+


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> I believe you are right styro. It shouls be a std termi armour save with the MOT so 2+ 4+


:O
Terminator Armour is an STD now??


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, it is an STD. And like all STD's, they end up justifying getting it with phrases such as "It seemed like a good idea at the time."


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think by std he meant "standard". Such is the failing of shorthand writing.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I think by std he meant "standard". Such is the failing of shorthand writing.


Yeah I guessed that, but I just wanted to make the joke


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

have to admit I like the thought of Abbadon starting every game with the same old STD he's always had


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

STD's - Slaneeshi Transmitted Daemons


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

So THAT is why Sisters of Battle don't have Terminator armour!!!!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Its a little known fact that Sisters do have Terminator armor. They just don't tell you til it is too late.


Back On Topic- I would try Eldrad again, and even before that some strong shots should weaken him a bit. Just don't make him too big of a focus for you to kill.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, as others are saying, I'm going to say, just pummel him with every gun you've got, if your playing a non objective game. If your playing objectives just ignore the slow-assed bugger, your the eldar, like he can possibly catch you if you have a head start.


----------



## Ironwinds (Nov 9, 2009)

Only thing I can say besides shoot him a lot.... is don't assault him with big expensive things. Well unless its the night bringer, feel free to assault him with that, otherwise keep expensive stuff away from him.

In 1 game I watched Abbadon and his Retinue kill Calgar and his terminators, then kill a grey knight grand master, and his bodyguards...... then Abby's squad got shot, lost 1 guy, which was over 25% at the time, and rolled an 11 for the Ld check. Abby then decided he and his 1 remaining terminator were going to walk off the board. Now Abby by himself=fearless, but the other guy had the Icon of T so failed and couldn't re-roll. So one way to kill him when he has terminators is use things that lower Ld.... and watch Abby the Despoiler run away.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very clever ironwinds. Had not come across that solution before........


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I usually manage it with my Avatar or a Wraithlord.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Pariahs make Abbadon's day very abrupt. It seems like a good idea to assault a Necron line with a melee supergod like Abby until you realize, ITS A TRAP, and ten pariahs pile him and turn him and his termie retinue into steak in one round of CC. If I know my enemy takes Abadon, I stock up on Pariahs. He'll either waste time trying to avoid assaulting the area they are near, or he'll decide to go for the rush and chance it, which never works and abbadon and his termies, about 600-700 points in models, die to a 360 point unit which can then continue advancing with the rest of my army. People say Pariahs are useless, but they are unrivaled in the character-killer category, especially CC characters.

As for eldar, you can A: Avoid him, quite easily I'd add, making him a complete waste of points for your enemy, or B: shoot him the face with a D-cannon. If he's by himself, thats an even better plan.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Iron Angel said:


> ITS A TRAP, and ten pariahs pile him and turn him and his termie retinue into steak in one round of CC.






> If I know my enemy takes Abadon, I stock up on Pariahs.


Well _that's_ fair. 

Then again, when it comes to a unit like Pariahs, I guess that's the only time it's worth bothering taking them...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Then again, when it comes to a unit like Pariahs, I guess that's the only time it's worth bothering taking them...


I'd just take a Lord with a Warscythe, and shoot Abbadon a bit.
You'll do a few wounds through shooting, then just slice him up, with a Phase Shifter (4+ invul), you ought to survive the barrage of rape.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

abaddon is a sturdy guy, deffinatly a CC monster with the potential to destroy an army by him self......but its been my experiance that all you really have to do is wait for him to commit suicide with that accursed deamonic weapon.

he's a pimp, and pimps DO commit suicide apparently....


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Winterous said:


> I'd just take a Lord with a Warscythe, and shoot Abbadon a bit.
> You'll do a few wounds through shooting, then just slice him up, with a Phase Shifter (4+ invul), you ought to survive the barrage of rape.



I tried that. Problem there is that Abbadon is rarely by himself. Usually he's packing some Termies for the ride too, and your Lord just cant push out enough damage to kill him before dying. Even with 4+ invuln, phylactery, res orb, and GoF, he gets handed a full plate of his own ass with all the trimmings. But Pariahs are quite sturdy in a brawl with Abbadon and some Termies. 20 armor and invuln ignoring attacks (On the charge) should kill everything in the unit.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> I tried that. Problem there is that Abbadon is rarely by himself. Usually he's packing some Termies for the ride too, and your Lord just cant push out enough damage to kill him before dying. Even with 4+ invuln, phylactery, res orb, and GoF, he gets handed a full plate of his own ass with all the trimmings. But Pariahs are quite sturdy in a brawl with Abbadon and some Termies. 20 armor and invuln ignoring attacks (On the charge) should kill everything in the unit.


Aah true true, forgot about the obligatory retinue of ridiculawesome Terminators.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The whole point of abbadon is to take him with either 4 terminator mates (champions with dual claws and Icon of khorne FTW) in a landraider, OR, in a big unit of 7-8 and deepstrike.

You'll very rarely encounter abbadon by himself, let alone in a unit that isn't terminators.

However, a Dark Eldar lord with an Agoniser, combat drugs and a shadowfield will kill him 9/10 times (no mathhammering done, thats jsut my personal fortune on the matter)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Orochi said:


> The whole point of abbadon is to take him with either 4 terminator mates (champions with dual claws and Icon of khorne FTW) in a landraider, OR, in a big unit of 7-8 and deepstrike.
> 
> You'll very rarely encounter abbadon by himself, let alone in a unit that isn't terminators.
> 
> However, a Dark Eldar lord with an Agoniser, combat drugs and a shadowfield will kill him 9/10 times (no mathhammering done, thats jsut my personal fortune on the matter)


Nah dude, fuck an Agoniser, get him on a Bike with a Power sword.
Combat drugs are a given of course.

So on the charge, using the drugs reasonably, you get 5 attacks at S5 I7 WS6, which re-roll to hit.
I really do love that outfit, it's just so tough!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> Nah dude, fuck an Agoniser, get him on a Bike with a Power sword.
> Combat drugs are a given of course.
> 
> So on the charge, using the drugs reasonably, you get 5 attacks at S5 I7 WS6, which re-roll to hit.


Are you high?  (meant in jest!)

A punisher is _way_ better than a normal power weapon on a Reaver Lord with Combat Drugs and Tormentor Helm. Slightly more expensive yes, but can easily get S6 which is awesome for tearing through Marines... and pretty much everything else.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Are you high?  (meant in jest!)
> 
> A punisher is _way_ better than a normal power weapon on a Reaver Lord with Combat Drugs and Tormentor Helm. Slightly more expensive yes, but can easily get S6 which is awesome for tearing through Marines... and pretty much everything else.


Aah yes, I did forget about the Punisher, those things are hardcore.
Gotta love the FAQ re-wording of the Reaver rules


----------

